# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Canon printer WiFi connectivity

## aronwarner

I am using a canon mg2922 printer for 2 years. I faced a problem with WiFi connectivity. It's really problematic for me. If anyone knows the solution then please let me know.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Did something change before you lost connection?

Did you move the printer or the router?

----------


## SpywareDr

Wikipedia: *WiFi > Interference* 



> *Interference*
> 
> Wi-Fi connections can be disrupted or the internet speed lowered by having other devices in the same area. Many 2.4 GHz 802.11b and 802.11g access-points default to the same channel on initial startup, contributing to congestion on certain channels. Wi-Fi pollution, or an excessive number of access points in the area, especially on the neighboring channel, can prevent access and interfere with other devices' use of other access points, caused by overlapping channels in the 802.11g/b spectrum, as well as with decreased signal-to-noise ratio (SNR) between access points. This can become a problem in high-density areas, such as large apartment complexes or office buildings with many Wi-Fi access points.
> 
> Additionally, other devices use the 2.4 GHz band: microwave ovens, ISM band devices, security cameras, ZigBee devices, Bluetooth devices, video senders, cordless phones, baby monitors, and (in some countries) Amateur radio all of which can cause significant additional interference. It is also an issue when municipalities or other large entities (such as universities) seek to provide large area coverage.
> 
> _For more details on this topic, see Electromagnetic interference at 2.4 GHz._


Even bad electrical connections can cause broad RF spectrum emissions.

--

How To Get a Better Wireless Signal and Reduce Wireless Network Interference

Wi-Fi vs. Ethernet: How Much Better Is a Wired Connection?

----------

